# Wedding images



## Nic Nube (Jan 21, 2010)

Some pics taken at a recent wedding C & C I enjoy taking images at weddings they always so positive! Im trying to move across to LR so trying to get my head around it so excuse these quick exports!


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful shots!  Great job.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2010)

really fantastic photos!


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 21, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> Beautiful shots!  Great job.



Thank you for the positive feedback, stunning couple wch also helps")


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Jan 21, 2010)

I love your style.  Not like most I have seen.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 21, 2010)

To me, these are great shots.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful stuff!  Great job!
Where is the wedding?


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 21, 2010)

AnotherNewGuy said:


> I love your style.  Not like most I have seen.



Thanks


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 21, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Beautiful stuff!  Great job!
> Where is the wedding?



Thanks was at the Walter Sisulu Botanical gardens

The dude looking at the camera was thinking wtf is this oke taking a picture of the roof for? '12 - 24 on D700 '


----------



## manaheim (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow.  You weren't doing this as the paid guy, I gather?  Impressive shots for "just some random guy at a wedding".  Love the close-ups of the bride.  Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow....just wow. These shots are gorgeous!

What kind of lighting set up did you use for the indoor shots? Especially the last one of the bride alone...


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 21, 2010)

KAikens318 said:


> Wow....just wow. These shots are gorgeous!
> 
> What kind of lighting set up did you use for the indoor shots? Especially the last one of the bride alone...


Thanks, top lighting from skylight bounce with make up mirror


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 21, 2010)

manaheim said:


> Wow.  You weren't doing this as the paid guy, I gather?  Impressive shots for "just some random guy at a wedding".  Love the close-ups of the bride.  Thanks for sharing these.



Thanks, I was the paid guy, Im a wedding photographer from south africa thats why I popped it under the professional gallery


----------



## manaheim (Jan 22, 2010)

Nic Nube said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. You weren't doing this as the paid guy, I gather? Impressive shots for "just some random guy at a wedding". Love the close-ups of the bride. Thanks for sharing these.
> ...


 
oh oh oh... ok... that explains much.  Wow.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 22, 2010)

Really beautiful work!


----------



## jokyrock (Jan 22, 2010)

all are great i liked .. 1st and 3rd i liked most all beautiful pictures thks for sharing.


----------



## melrose09 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!  And I'm super picky right now seeing how I just had my wedding this past Saturday! (been married since 12/10, but just we're military and planning a wedding was tough)  My photog was awesome, too.


----------



## nathanlegiehn (Jan 23, 2010)

Great shots!!!! The last one does not seem to fit the mood of the other ones however. Considering that your information says its OK to edit your photos tell me what you think of this.







Anyways thats just me being bored and wanting a photo to play with haha. Hope you like it!


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 23, 2010)

All the shots are phenomenal, especially the last of the bride. 

I do think you should pop the bottom one a little tiny bit more!


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 24, 2010)

jokyrock said:


> all are great i liked .. 1st and 3rd i liked most all beautiful pictures thks for sharing.


Thanks


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 24, 2010)

melrose09 said:


> Gorgeous!  And I'm super picky right now seeing how I just had my wedding this past Saturday! (been married since 12/10, but just we're military and planning a wedding was tough)  My photog was awesome, too.



Thanks, congrats on the wedding


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 24, 2010)

nathanlegiehn said:


> Great shots!!!! The last one does not seem to fit the mood of the other ones however. Considering that your information says its OK to edit your photos tell me what you think of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, looks great! I battle with colour as the skin tones are tricky to keep looking real when you edit strong colour so tend to keep them neutral but this looks neat


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 24, 2010)

Here are some less journo images of the couple from yesterdays session hectic eds, lightroom exp into ps trying it out still will get there I hope else back to PS


----------



## MDWine (Jan 24, 2010)

I am such a noob it's pitiful. BUT, I hope to someday be able to see the world this way and capture the thought/mood/image the way you have in these photos.

Awesome.


----------



## Nic Nube (Jan 25, 2010)

MDWine said:


> I am such a noob it's pitiful. BUT, I hope to someday be able to see the world this way and capture the thought/mood/image the way you have in these photos.
> 
> Awesome.



Thanks for the positive feedback, Trust me you always gonna feel like you could be doing better It sucks


----------



## bennielou (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the new stuff you added too.  The twirl shot is out of this world.


----------



## paper757 (Jan 25, 2010)

nice pics, good job.


----------



## andrew99 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great shots!!


----------



## wedding-photographer (Jan 25, 2010)

Great pics and gorgeous bride

Next to last one is my fave, great shot of the bride!


----------



## greenzeal321 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Dear...

you did really Good work i appreciate you on your  beautiful art.. keep going..


----------



## TampaWeddingPhotos (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome shots here.


----------



## szebah (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice pictures, how much post processing did you do?


----------



## Millie.T.Cook (Feb 3, 2010)

Nic Nube said:


> Some pics taken at a recent wedding C & C I enjoy taking images at weddings they always so positive! Im trying to move across to LR so trying to get my head around it so excuse these quick exports!




Nicely done! You can certainly tell when it is a professional's work.


----------

